# Spot on or Collar: What’s the Right Flea & Tick Treatment for Your Pet? (Sponsored)



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

*Spot on or Collar: What’s the Right Flea & Tick Treatment for Your Pet? (Sponsored)*









*It’s that time of year again – the weather is warming up. That means parasites are waking up… and they’re hungry! Protect your pet with a spot on or collar treatment that perfectly fits their needs.* 

The 2016 flea and tick forecast has just been released… and it doesn’t look good. Experts from the Companion Animal Parasite Council predict that biting parasites are going to be out in full force this year. This is bad news for pets, who are at risk from contracting parasite-transmitted diseases such as Lyme disease, anaplasmosis, ehrlichiosis, and tapeworms from fleas and ticks. 

Depending on where you live, parasites may pose a year-long concern or a seasonal problem. Even if your pet spends most of his time indoors, that won’t stop fleas and ticks from latching on when they get a chance. The most effective way to keep your pet protected is with an active ingredient treatment. 

Two of the most commonly used active ingredient treatments used by pet parents are spot on and collars treatments. But what option is best for you and your pet? Let’s take a closer look at what each of these options offer.

*What are Spot On Treatments?*

Spot on treatments, such as PetLock Plus, contain insecticides that come in a small tube of liquid and are used to kill fleas, flea eggs, larvae, ticks, and chewing lice. The treatment is applied directly to your dog’s skin, usually between the shoulder blades.

The liquid contains Fipronil and (S)-methoprene that work to keep adult parasites off your dog, as well prevent larvae from developing. Once it’s absorbed, the liquid medication spreads over the surface of your dog’s skin through the sebaceous glands.

*Benefits of PetLock Plus:*

•	Kills fleas, flea eggs, larvae, ticks, and chewing lice, which can transmit diseases and cause various allergic reactions.
•	Easy to use treatment that’s applied once a month. 
•	Costs less then Frontline Plus, but offers the same protection for your pet.
•	Available for dogs and puppies (8 weeks of age and older) weighing 6 to 132 pounds, and cats over 1.5 pounds (8 weeks of age and older).
•	Long lasting and waterproof.

*What is a Flea and Tick Collar?*

A flea and tick collar is a protective band that’s worn around your dog’s neck, just like a collar. The PetLock Collar kills fleas and ticks for up to 6 months, as they contain the same active ingredient as Scalibor Protector Band. As well, the PetLock Collar offers patented Insecticide-Release Technology.

*Benefits of PetLock Collar*

•	PetLock Collar provides season long control against fleas and ticks that can transmit harmful diseases to dogs. 
•	Kills larvae, nymph and adult ticks for up to 6 months and prevents future infestations from occurring.
•	Weatherproof, waterproof, and long lasting.
•	Available in both small and large sizes (for dogs and puppies 12 weeks of age and older, 6 to 132 pounds), the PetLock Collar can be easily adjusted to fit your dog’s neck.
•	It offers same active ingredients as Scalibor Protector Band for Dogs, at a lower price. 

Along with its overall effectiveness, many pet parents want a flea and tick treatment that’s easy to use and is cost efficient. With a collar, as long as your dog doesn’t mind wearing it, you don’t have to worry about fleas and ticks for six months. If your pet prefers the sans collar lifestyle, spot on treatments are the best way to go – an easy way to remember is to apply it on the first day of a new month. 

And a lower price is just icing on the cake! Because PetLock Plus and PetLock Collar offer the same flea and tick protection as other brands, your pet enjoys all the benefits of a parasite-free treatment, and you enjoy a little more spending money (to spend on pet treats, of course!). 

Stop nasty parasites from making a meal of your pet this year. Check out PetLock Plus and PetLock Collar, and get a drop on fleas and ticks before they set up camp on your dog or cat. You can purchase PetLock Plus and PetLock Collar online or in store at Petco.


----------

